# Pike Island Pool - 2/6/05



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Hit Pike Island Pool near Steubenville with one of my boys, Crappiebub, and Justcrazy. Weather was great, water was a cold 36 degrees, and fishing was slow. Everyone ended up with one fish - the largest being caught by my son.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a great day today. Good to be able to get back on the river. Hope this year is better than last.
Nice catch by Jake!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice man, guess ya can catch a flathead in the cold if you know what you're doing. Congrats to your son!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice cold weather flat,congrats.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice Fish Kid!!! Ok Its My Turn Bob!!!


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

"Everyone ended up with 1 fish"........Sounds like Crappiebub had to make a payoff again


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Gator:

Justcrazy wants to make sure you know that flathead was caught on a "Whuppin Stick".


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i ll be at the marina tomarrow,bob, will check out pike too


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I loved watching my dad have to eat his words. Way to kick out butts!

I had a great day being on the water with the whole gang and can't wait to do it again.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Good going guys. " I love watching my dad have to eat his words" JEEZE US !!! Sons  They never give up, hey Bob  ...DA KING !!!


----------



## downtown (Apr 6, 2004)

Gator said:


> "Everyone ended up with 1 fish"........Sounds like Crappiebub had to make a payoff again


Is it true he even carry's his own whoopin stick cause of all the beatins he takes on the water from everybody?


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

YUP!!!!!! it's true, poor man has even sunk low enough to purchase a first-aid kit for this season after all the beatings he took last year


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

I wasn't the one that cornered the market on Tomato Juice for your bath tub if I remember right! 
Randy just go sit on the couch with your Huddy and Metts and when the temps get over 70 maybe you will be allowed to come out and play!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Even Rob caught one???? Without help from Dad???? Ahhh, they grow up so fast, don't they?


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

If you want to count a Redhorse sucker a fish, he caught one. The rest of us were catfishing. 2 channels and Jake's flathead.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

He outta make that his avtar instead of the freak one he has now  .DA KING !!!


----------

